# 100% Payback TX on Lake Erie



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

We're going to be having three non-membership TX's for bass on Lake Erie at Mazurik Ramps starting soon.Entry fee will be 150.00 per boat,with a 100% payback at the ramp.Right now we have 10 boats,we would like to add maybe ten more.You can fish for smallmouth,or largemouth,and anywhere in the lake,or harbors you choose.The entry fee and the proper license for where you decide to fish is all that's needed.The payout will be as follows,10 boats-1st and 2nd place,11-20 boats,1st,2nd and 3rd places.Again it's a 100% payback at the ramp! If you're interested drop me a PM.


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Shoot me a PM with dates. I'll be in for 1 or all, schedule pending. Team tournament?


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Post up some dates here.. I am game if they don't conflict and pay enough to justify running North..


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I may be intrested also depending on the dates


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

CShaver8 said:


> Shoot me a PM with dates. I'll be in for 1 or all, schedule pending. Team tournament?


 PM sent.It is a team tournament,but you can fish it solo if you have no partner.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Dates are 9/23,10/6 and 10/20.


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

I'm in for the October 20th tourney


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Sounds good,we'll keep you updated.


----------



## joeim8 (Aug 5, 2008)

9-23 Tournament has been cancelled.
All Tournaments are weather permitting.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Weather wasn't to bad after all.. We ran West in the morning out of West Harbor and was bumpy for sure.. As day went on it was pretty decent..


----------



## joeim8 (Aug 5, 2008)

All tournaments have been cancelled.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

What happened?? Lack of interest or what??


----------

